# Mash potato flakes: Not all work



## OGIGA (Jul 7, 2008)

I ran out of my box of mash potato flakes a couple weeks ago so I started using a new box. It's a different brand. It's giving me a problem though. None of my hydei flies are producing maggots in there. However, my (flying) melanogasters are multiplying faster than ever (probably due to good temperatures). I don't know what's in there, but I guess if your flies aren't working in your mash potatoes, try a different kind.


----------



## Dwaink (Jul 8, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I ran out of my box of mash potato flakes a couple weeks ago so I started using a new box. It's a different brand. It's giving me a problem though. None of my hydei flies are producing maggots in there. However, my (flying) melanogasters are multiplying faster than ever (probably due to good temperatures). I don't know what's in there, but I guess if your flies aren't working in your mash potatoes, try a different kind.


[SIZE=10pt]Hi,[/SIZE]

since you live in California you have WINCO their. I buy mine in bulk out of the barrels at the store they work fine there just not real white like the box kind. There cheaper bulk rate.

Regards


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try to get my hands on those. I got their yeast really cheap. A whole pound of it for $2.6 or so.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 9, 2008)

Not sure if you have a Food Lion, but I used to buy their brand of flakes and they worked fine.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 9, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I ran out of my box of mash potato flakes a couple weeks ago so I started using a new box. It's a different brand. It's giving me a problem though. None of my hydei flies are producing maggots in there. However, my (flying) melanogasters are multiplying faster than ever (probably due to good temperatures). I don't know what's in there, but I guess if your flies aren't working in your mash potatoes, try a different kind.


cool


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 9, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Not sure if you have a Food Lion, but I used to buy their brand of flakes and they worked fine.


Hmm, my first package was Kroger and it worked really well. I can get it easily but I'm sure WinCo is cheaper.


----------

